# Need Help!!



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I have decided on purchasing a Glock 26. Now need some help deciding between gen 3 or gen 4. Pro's and cons of each . Thanks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have one of each.

Gen4 -

More aggressive grip surface; good for control when shooting, not-so-good when rubbing on your bare torso skin in a holster.

Larger and easier-to-activate magazine release.

Magazine release is reversible for left-handed shooters (must use newer magazines if button is reversed; older mags may not have the extra locking notch).

Slightly smaller grip (with no grip adapters attached), adapters can be used to increase grip size for folks with big hands.

Gen 4 comes with 3 mags, Gen3 comes with 2 mags (I think this is still true; it's been a while since I opened a brand new box of either model).


Gen3 -

Should be less expensive than a Gen4.

Smoother exterior gripping surface, easier on your torso skin during holster carry.

Smaller magazine release, less likely to be accidentally activated.

Can use any/all G26 mags, old and new.

Older Gen3 models may have the non-reflective parkerized-type slide finish that some folks prefer.



They shoot about the same; the internal mechanism was not changed between Gen3 and Gen4 for the subcompacts, as even the oldest Gen3 subcompact models were already using the dual-spring RSA.

Hard to go wrong with either one, but if you have small hands or the need for a left-handed mag release, the Gen4 may be the better choice.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks . Great info. Very helpful. Think I am leaning toward the Gen 4


----------



## cbpat1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I would go with the gen 4. I like the grip on it better.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I like the Gen3 for the smooth grip area and small magazine release button. Note: I just installed an adjustable rear factory sight on my 19 and I'm shooting to POA/POI. fwiw


----------



## JohnnyGlocks (Jul 26, 2017)

You can enhance any aspect of a glock. With that said and considering I've personally worked on thousands of both Generations I would opt for a Gen 3. As of last year GLOCK change the trigger bar and housings of the Gen 4 configuration. They've been quite finicky. The Gen 3 is tested tried and true. Google my user name if you're looking for credentials


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

i picked up a Gen4 g26 a few months ago, and i like the rougher grip.. on my G19 and 17 i have Talon grips on them, and actually thought about putting them on the g26... mainly for when it's hot outside... 

besides that, idk what to say... a new gen3 or 4 will last you a long time


----------

